# Gil Porter Cutting Horses



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know this guy?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Goggle him - impressive. He's amazing...wonderfull horseman.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

shesinthebarn said:


> Goggle him - impressive. He's amazing...wonderfull horseman.


I did. But couldn't find anything frankly.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't heard of him either, but I focus on reiners not cutters. Sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Uhhh....try the NCHA site maybe? Look up his performance record - I'm not sure if you need a membership for that or not. I'm sooooo curious, cuz I luvz the cutters - why are you asking? I'd love to meet some of the trainers like him, or ride some of those horses! It's soooo on my bucket list!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's close by and was referred to me by my farrier last week. So I checked him out. I was hoping he could give me and MY horse (who has good cutting lines) lessons, but he wasn't extremely nice about her (without even seen her actually) and said it's waste of my time/money (because I didn't start her training as 2 years old). I don't care much about his opinion on MY horse, BTW.  I am taking lessons on cows in other place, but it's way too far and is hard to accommodate in mid of the week (and this guy is like twice closer). 

But I'm not positive he'll let me ride his horses anyway because I'm not such a great rider (which is true  ) and because I argue with him about my horses and about so called "trainer" in his barn he made me go to (that was a real waste of money, all I learned in 1 hour and for my $$ was how to put horse boots on all 4 legs  ). So I'm positive next time he'll kick me out of barn. Oh, well... :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I haven't heard of him either, but I focus on reiners not cutters. Sorry I can't be of any help.


Tiff, do you know this guy: Bob Laporta Summerwind Farm They do reining. I'm not positive they give lessons, but I may stop by and ask.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ooohh...sorry about that! I know how frustrating that is. The cutting horse trainers here do not give lessons unless on your own horse who is in training with them, or unless you attend clinics with them.
Hope you find something else!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

shesinthebarn said:


> Ooohh...sorry about that! I know how frustrating that is. The cutting horse trainers here do not give lessons unless on your own horse who is in training with them, or unless you attend clinics with them.
> Hope you find something else!


I hope so too! Thanks! 

Unfortunately it's an "english country" mostly here (jumping, dressage, and so on), and I havn't seen "true" western clinics (like reining, cutting, working cows, etc.) much (except team penning and sorting once in while and I believe they just started them this year). Well, there are horsemanship clinics of course (like how to desensitize your horse or how to work on ground), but I don't find it too exciting, frankly. :shock:


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ya, it's hard. Mostly english here too, unless you want games lessons. With western around here, there is lots to be had IF you own a super nice horse for NRHA, NCHA or AQHA. The problem is, you must own and train at their facility and show with them. Kind of a bummer. I just bought a nice reining bred weanling so in a few years hopefully I'll get a spot with one of those trainers....hopefully is the operative word. Sometimes the assistants of these bigger name trainers do give good lessons at a lesser cost. Maybe try that? I know you had a kind of rotten experience with the one, but maybe try annother?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ive never heard of him...but i dont know a whole lot of the american cutting horse trainers...just the canadians. 

What exactly are you looking to do? Take cutting lessons, reining lessons, working cowhorse lessons? I know its probably hard to find some one to take lessons from and/or train your horse in your area but why are you looking for some one from the NCHA to train?


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I just wanted to say I feel your pain! when my mare was 4 or 5 i dont quite remember i was trying to find a good WP trainer to get her started on the right foot! well I found in my area jsut about 15 mins from me a AQHA trainer/judge exhibiter so I thought this would be great for us! I went out to visit her and the facility it was nice she was nice so we sat up a time to bring my mare out for 30 days. Well I get her there and everything was fine..they had a big show coming up the next weekend so were busy getting ready for that i suppose! I came the next day just to check on her to make sure she was settling in (first time away form home) she was fine so i just went to say Hi to the trainer and she tore my head off! She said she was ready to tell me to take my horse back when we dropped her off because we were questioning her....well yea we questioned her about her training methods and who would be training her isnt that what most clients do? she was also ranting how i need to stay away because the horse cant be trained with me distracting her..hmm ok...so basically i was crushed after that conversation and i just started bawlign when i left..i felt horrible for leaving my mare there and should of yanked her out of there but i didnt want to tell my parents and they get all upset. I called two weeks later to check on her and she said that my horse had a lot to learn and blah blah balh...well no **** thats why i sent her to you so anyways i got to ride her once while she was in training and that was the day before we picked her up to come home and she was worse then when i sent her! So I just spent $600 for nothing to be set back..and for god knwos what ot happen to my horse! i felt horrible for doing that but Classy didn't seem to be in any pain/stress or not taken care of so i couldnt question that! i was just very hurt by the way I was treated just because i wasn't part of their show barn! 

Sorry that was so long I just had to rant about it because I hate trainers that are like that! Her stallion is one of the leading producers for HUS in AQHA Sky Blue Walker


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

some trainers have a hard time with who the actual "customer" is...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NicoleS11 said:


> some trainers have a hard time with who the actual "customer" is...


That's true on both sides. I'm sure there are "pain in a back" trainers as well as "pain in a back" customers. Although I 100% agree that if you are not allowed to come and check/watch the horse - it's #1 (for me) NOT to place a horse in that barn. 

As for that guy I wasn't looking for something famous (although it's always a plus IMO) , but he seems to be also the only one close by working with the cows and that's what I wanted to try. I know another one with cows (very nice person), but he's like 40 miles away, and another facility is like 60 miles away, so that's too far for me. 

Actually, I tried another trainer in his place yesterday and she was really good. The only problem she's leaving back to college this week. But I got her phone ## so hopefully I'll be able to take some lessons when she visits her family. Lets see how it'll go. 

Folks, thanks all for support!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly Kitten_Val. You are employing them. You are paying them to do a service for YOU. With all the cases of abuse from "trainers" any good horseman would understand you questioning them and making surprise visits. I would never send my horse to a place where they were not okay if not supportive of that.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Kitten, I haven't heard of that guy but I know that stallion and he is something else!  

Shesinthebarn, do you mind me asking what the breeding on your filly is? I'm a reining freak and just love seeing bloodlines!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NicoleS11 said:


> some trainers have a hard time with who the actual "customer" is...


 
Couldn't have said it better myself!  And the customers need to speak up and say "Hey look! It's people like me that make your life possible!"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I know that stallion and he is something else!


Sorry to sound dumb, but what do you mean by that? He's good or bad or not good for reining, or something else? Lol! 

They are giving lessons, so I'm thinking about giving them a call to see.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is amazing. My friend owns a daughter of his and not only is she an excellent performer, getting a chance to compete and the National Canadian Reining Level and 10 YEARS OLD! (That is unheard of!) but she is also one of the most beautiful horses that I have ever laid eyes on!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He is amazing. My friend owns a daughter of his and not only is she an excellent performer, getting a chance to compete and the National Canadian Reining Level and 10 YEARS OLD! (That is unheard of!) but she is also one of the most beautiful horses that I have ever laid eyes on!


Wow! Thanks a lot for sharing. I think I'll give them a buzz today!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Kitten, I haven't heard of that guy but I know that stallion and he is something else!
> 
> Shesinthebarn, do you mind me asking what the breeding on your filly is? I'm a reining freak and just love seeing bloodlines!


 She's a Brennas Jac. mare is cutting bred. Brennas Jac has a website, I think. He's a Canadian stud. The filly is sooooo cute! I'll post the link if you want!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course I want to see a link!  Going to look at the sire know! I have heard of him, but going to refresh my memory!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is the sire's link.
Brennas Jac - Sire of Reserve World Reining Champions.
I would love one by A Famous Amos. Maybe one day!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a picture of my mare's sire, Colonel Remi.

My Filly Sonita's Last Remedy and her full brother Boomeremi.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ooohhhh...so nice! Your filly is very elegant looking!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tiff, I know you are much into that stuff. Here is my mare's pedigree. Do you think it makes sense to try cutting or reining on her _seriously_? Feel free to be honest and straight (my feelings won't be hurt I promise . I'm not going to sell her anyway, just don't want to waste my time, money, and nerves if it's not worse it at all, will just try something else). 

Bb Coastalong Woody Quarter Horse


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Shesinthebarn, she looks alot more "tough" this year, that is her pictured as a yearling. When she comes home from the trainers for her month off I will have to take some pictures of her not under saddle!  

Kitten those aren't lines that you see in reining horses or cutters really...BUT the Driftwood line (Sire's Side) are super talented and a pretty good at anything. They are normally roping or ranch horses but with that being said reining originated from ranch work. My gelding, Dillon, is driftwood bred and even though we haven't started to ride him yet his smarts and talents far surpass most horses that I have worked with. And what it comes down to more that pedigree is a horse conformation they need to have the build to move and stop with that much speed. 

What level of reining/cutting are you wanting to get into?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry I also had to say I hate to see people sticking to the same bloodlines all the time...lets get some fresh blood into the performance horses of the world!  

It is very hard though when I was looking for a reining trainer to work with my foundation roping stallion not one would even think about it, when I got this filly out of a performance stallion 4 very reputable trainers were willing to take her on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your input, Tiff! She's _very _smart horse, and I'm saying that not because she's mine (lol!) but from my experience with good number of different horses I worked with for the horse dealer (LOTS of attitude too though). I don't plan anything BIG for her, but I really want to find a discipline she'd succeed at. With her being so smart it's just a waste to use her for trails only. I was told by the guy who owns team penning place that she's a ranch horse, but as I mentioned before he's just too far to take lessons there on regular basis. I'm still looking for something around. Will see... 

BTW, I didn't look for her bloodlines really - she was more like a rescue as a yearling I got on impulse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually getting back to that... What is the difference between ranch horse and cutting horse then? I always thought ranch horse does the same cow work as cutting one... Am I wrong?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Cutting is highly specialized and nowadays, stylized, too. Ranch horses are big on versatility. Ranch Horse competitions I believe cover working cow, reining, maybe even pleasure and roping? Not too sure, but they are jacs of all trades. Western Horseman has an article this month about ranch horse competition ( I have yet to read it, though!) Maybe check it out!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes a ranch horse is much more versatile, they are usually bigger animals as well. Cutting is very specialized and that is all those horses, cut cows. 

A ranch horse can cut (possibly not as well as a cutter), pen, rope, sort etc.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that for me, folks! May be taking some cutting lessons here and some reining there will make her "overall ranch horse". Ha-ha-ha! Just kidding, of course..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tiff, you probably would like that one then: 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1414036 - Boomerjacs Fuls Gold (pending)

I wish I have a bigger barn!


----------

